# shortbus outdoor grow 2013



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 11, 2013)

i guess this summer is a good a time as ever to pop my outdoor cherry. this summer i'll be running 1 cali connection boss hogg. she's about 6-8 weeks old, and currently sitting in a 5 gal smart pot. already been sexed and topped once. i'll be transplanting her into the dirt tomorrow, so i'll make sure i snap a few photo's.

the plan was to dig a big *** hole and fill it with a custom TLO soil. i got a question for the OD experts. how big of a hole do you think i need? 10-15gal?
just trying to get a close idea before i go out and buy my base and amendments  :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2013)

:ciao:....3 times the size of container....3 foot deep or better...Cant wait to see the show...

:48:


----------



## missabentley (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll be pullin up a chair if ya don't mind Short. Contemplating putting a few extra clones OD my self.  Mojo to ya


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 11, 2013)

all are welcome, always. 

glad to have you on board MB. wish i could cut a few clones, and add them. my state has an mj program, but hasn't decriminalized yet. which is why i'm only running 1 larger plant. thanks for the mojo  

thanks for the reply 4u, and im glad your on board. :48:

2/3 of a 1.5cf bag of ffof fills a 5gal smart pot. which looks to be 14"-16" in diameter, and about 12"-14" high.

base:
1.5 cf bag ffof
.5 cf perlite
.5 cf wormcastings

which will give me roughly 3  5gal smarties. i wont be mixing any amendments globally, since they'll have no time to cook. but i will be spiking and layering heavily. as well as monthly tea's.

i'm expecting good things too. the boss hogg was a freebie, but after vegging her indoors for almost 2 months. i get the feeling she's gonna put out for me. 
about 2 weeks after she got topped early on. i tied down the 4 tops to spread her out, and split her down the middle of the main shoot about a 1/2 inch. gave her a nice duct tape cast, and she bounced back in about 3 weeks. i was worried too, the injury was pretty bad. all of the growth was slowly yellowing and eventually browning and dying. for the first week or so.

got her in a nice corner of the back yard. she's backed up to a 6' white vinyl fence to her north and west  .

i'm so excited. i thought i'd be drooling over everyone else OD grow this summer. now i gots my own :woohoo:


----------



## missabentley (Jun 11, 2013)

Glad to hear you nursed her back to health. Sorry if I missed it but did you harden her off at all before puttin her in the ground?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 11, 2013)

she's been outside for about 4 days now. only getting about 3-6hrs of direct light a day


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 15, 2013)

transplant day!

i know i been putting this off for longer then expected. but we had some crazy weather in the northeast over the last few days. figured it be best to wait it out.

mixed up my base into a tote last night. gathered my amendments together. will post later with pics of her in her final home :48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 30, 2013)

i've been extremely busy, but finally here are some photo's off my one and only OD girl 

- cali connect. boss hogg 11-13weeks old

lots more pics in the future. finally got my camera issues worked out.

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 1, 2013)

:ciao:

looking nice and green

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2013)

She looks lovely. Enjoy.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 1, 2013)

thanks 4u and rose. i'm thinking about bending over those 6-7 tall shoots. keep her more of a bush instead of a tree   :48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 7, 2013)

:48:

just a few more pics:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 7, 2013)

why not top them a few times???...

:48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 7, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> why not top them a few times???...
> 
> :48:



yeah, think i may tie it down too.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 7, 2013)

went out and bought a large tomato cage, and tied her up. she's having trouble holding her weight when she's wet, b/c of her previous injuries. i took that as a sign that when she flower's she'll have even more trouble then she is now.

cut about 20 clones. gonna try to root 10 or so now. i already have a buyer lined up at 20$ a pop for rooted clones. gonna keep the rest in a freezer bag in the fridge till i get the indoor room up and running again.


:48:


----------



## DrFever (Jul 7, 2013)

yo short bus i have kept clones in the fridge  submerged in water for weeks  and had no issues with  rooting


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 7, 2013)

and i topped the 7-8 main shoots as well


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 7, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> yo short bus i have kept clones in the fridge  submerged in water for weeks  and had no issues with  rooting



good, makes me even more hopeful for success
\
thanks for stopping by Dr. and meba


----------



## cubby (Jul 7, 2013)

How did I miss this thread? Outdoor plants always look so beautiful, congrats. I love that you plant in your landscape, I do as well, but I stay in smart pots, for mobility.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 7, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> How did I miss this thread? Outdoor plants always look so beautiful, congrats. I love that you plant in your landscape, I do as well, but I stay in smart pots, for mobility.



i think i would too if i had 15gal+ smarties, but unfortunately i do not have them this year. not only that, but the top of the 6ft fence is my height limit. trying to keep her out of sight best as possible. :48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 13, 2013)

as you can see the topping is really working well. she's starting to fill out amazingly. :icon_smile:  

not only that, but my tiger lily's are doing amazingly as well.


keep it green MP,  SB :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 13, 2013)

Looking Lovely love the Tiger Lilly cover great idea bro  props on that will be utilizing your style in the future for sure I love flowers in general! I got a whole patch of them things, mine we left by previous tenant in the shade not dong so well gotta google when to transplant..

whats the last pic flower type


lol is that a wind chime security alarm i see there?


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 13, 2013)

Nicely done!! Happy Growing!! #Growyourown ^_^


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 14, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> Looking Lovely love the Tiger Lilly cover great idea bro  props on that will be utilizing your style in the future for sure I love flowers in general! I got a whole patch of them things, mine we left by previous tenant in the shade not dong so well gotta google when to transplant..
> 
> whats the last pic flower type
> 
> ...



hahah, yeah man, nothing but the best for my girl. its top of the line alarm system right there. i dont expect much trouble as far as stealing in this area. only state police, who stick to the highways, and my state has not de criminalized yet, so its not like people growing outside is very common where i live. no weed rippers around here.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 21, 2013)

she's growing like crazy. i'll be hitting my height limit (6') by the end of next week. i guess its time for more aggressive training. 


:48:


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks amazing, can't wait to start my outdoor grow!! Soon as this damn heatwave is over I'm throwing my babies in the ground. Happy growing and harvesting!!


----------



## DrFever (Jul 22, 2013)

yo soul depending where you live  its a little late to be throwing anything out door this time of year its already started     days getting shorter  of anything  throw some out door to save on eletricity  maybe  for another 2 - 3 weeks max  then flowering will start


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 23, 2013)

:ciao: short! looking green~


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 23, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: short! looking green~



thanks for stopping in drift. always glad to have ya. been looking around locally for eagle 20. looks like i'm gonna have to order it online.  :48:


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah thats what i did. Ebay has a good deal. 45 shipped for a pint. Ordered mine today


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 24, 2013)

thanks, i've been on amazon, i'll give ebay a go for sure


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 25, 2013)

wow shortbus i take lil leave and u move to outside man. i cant wait until i can grow outside. so whats the mean thing you have learned so far with this grow. your lady is getting big man . time to pull her down some more yea


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 25, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> wow shortbus i take lil leave and u move to outside man. i cant wait until i can grow outside. so whats the mean thing you have learned so far with this grow. your lady is getting big man . time to pull her down some more yea



good to see you sin, its been a while. yeah, she's 6 ft tall now , but i'm not complaining. justr gave her a good trimming and took a couple shots. they grow so so so so fast outside, its crazy.   :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2013)

> . they grow so so so so fast outside, its crazy.



You Know it:lama:

looking Steller bro

:aok:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 25, 2013)

thanks 4u. not much compared to your garden though :48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 25, 2013)

EDIT: double post, internet issues


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 25, 2013)

Looking great dude! Congrats on the first od grow! Good luck axing the pm.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 7, 2013)

she's a monster!


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 8, 2013)

Very nice plant...so much for height restrictions lol


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 8, 2013)

i see xmas lights light her up!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 9, 2013)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> Very nice plant...so much for height restrictions lol



i know right. i'm going to skip trimming her and give her an extra week to see if the stretch is slowing. i'm really hoping for rapid calyx production soon. we hit 14hrs a day of light last week, so im really hopeful.


:48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 18, 2013)

she's a big girl


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 4, 2013)

the buds are finally here :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2013)

:lama:


looking Good!!!!!


:48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 5, 2013)

thanks 4u


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice n frosty....and green. overall healthy plant good work keep it up short


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 5, 2013)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> Nice n frosty....and green. overall healthy plant good work keep it up short



thanks for the kind words


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 14, 2013)

estimating 4-6 weeks till chop...and here she is:icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 14, 2013)

Sweet dude! In the same boat and loving it! Pucker time :lama:


----------



## kaotik (Sep 15, 2013)

already countin down eh  

looking great shorty, good luck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2013)

I just know your yard reaks 

:lama:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 15, 2013)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Sweet dude! In the same boat and loving it! Pucker time :lama:



:48:



			
				kaotik said:
			
		

> already countin down eh
> 
> looking great shorty, good luck



thanks kao



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I just know your yard reaks
> 
> :lama:



indeed it does 4u. if i do this again next year, she will be much smaller.

i'm so glad i have clones of her to run inside. she looks like a winner


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 21, 2013)

more porn...enjoy :48:


----------



## crazdad777 (Sep 21, 2013)

looks yummy short awesome job...enjoy ur harvest soon :}


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 22, 2013)

crazdad777 said:
			
		

> looks yummy short awesome job...enjoy ur harvest soon :}




thanks crazdad  :48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 22, 2013)

a couple quick shots from under the microscope. the bud has been drying for 3 days now


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 27, 2013)

due to a scheduling error i had to chop early. its unfortunate, but not the end of the world.

more pics to come, this is all i have time for right now. there is much triming to do. :48:


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 30, 2013)

Somes better than none! With them clear trichromes you will be getting along done...or just running in circles babbling lol mojo to ya


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 30, 2013)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> Somes better than none! With them clear trichromes you will be getting along done...or just running in circles babbling lol mojo to ya




hahah yeah, i wish i would have givin them 2 more weeks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2013)

:ciao:   

Dont sweat it Shorty...everyone wishes they could get 2 more weeks...

Great grow none the less...Happy trimming

:48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 3, 2013)

early smoke report: 

Cali Connection - Boss Hogg, harvested at aprox. 8weeks

to be totally honest. i don't think i'm a fan. after you hit it, it goes straight to your head. it stays there throughout the high. lots of pressure at the beginning, which annoys me. on a positive note, i get a lot done when i smoke it. very energetic. similar to the critical hogg in that aspect. the critical was sooo much better though. the critical was such a subtle balance of head and body, but none of the energy loss you get from body highs.

is head pressure a sign of immature bud?

weight and pics soon


----------



## DrFever (Oct 6, 2013)

Well done  SB


----------

